# Which is the best defragmentation method in O&O Defrag ?



## Revolution (Feb 5, 2009)

There are so many options for defragmentation. 
Which is the best defragmentation method in O&O Defrag 11 Professional Edition?
I have no idea....


----------



## RChandan (Feb 5, 2009)

Try the "COMPLETE/ACCESS" one. It works really well for me. In fact, most of the COMPLETE options are very good, but they also need a decent amount of system resources.


----------

